# Old School Trance Fans



## SmokeyJoe (4/4/21)

Yip, i mean us old ballies (35 to 45) when the trance scene hit SA hard, Electric Workshop, Nexus, Truth, Bump, ESP, etc. 

If you remember a good song from that time, post it here

Came across this one today:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (4/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/4/21)

Juan_G said:


>



Yoh. Forgot about that one. Damn thats donkey years ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (4/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (4/4/21)

And then of course this still a very good song

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (5/4/21)

Juan_G said:


>




One of my favorites. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/4/21)

Throughout this period I remained steadfast in my rock and metal genres, unless I was chemically enhanced, then this stuff sounded good to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (5/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Throughout this period I remained steadfast in my rock and metal genres, unless I was chemically enhanced, then this stuff sounded good to me.


Most of the 90s music was much better quality than todays music
But yes still listening to my old school rock,metal and techno/rave 95% of the times
I remembered when i had to use two cd players to mix lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/4/21)

The vaper said:


> Most of the 90s music was much better quality than todays music
> But yes still listening to my old school rock,metal and techno/rave 95% of the times
> I remembered when i had to use two cd players to mix lol



At the risk of derailing the thread I still believe the best music was made in the 70's, 80's and early 90's. Bands like Nirvana with their depro shit killed rock music and drove people to music like techno, rave etc. After all, the very word "rave" is a rock concept. Think it was The Cult who had an album titled "For rockers, ravers, lovers and sinners". That being said, later on in life when I opened up my narrow-minded genre I began enjoying some techno

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/4/21)

That's why we have GOA trance. Best by far IMHO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/4/21)

BioHAZarD said:


> That's why we have GOA trance. Best by far IMHO.



GOA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> GOA?


Subdivision of normal trance. Has its roots in the city of GOA. Will post some tracks later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/4/21)

Back when we were on "other" substances....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mollie (6/4/21)

And of course 

So many i still listens to daily

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/4/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Back when we were on "other" substances....



Some classics there bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (7/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (9/4/21)

A band I still enjoy from my dark doef-doef days



And this is not really doef-doef. More like doef-doefie-doefie-doef

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (9/4/21)

Adephi said:


> A band I still enjoy from my dark doef-doef days
> 
> 
> 
> And this is not really doef-doef. More like doef-doefie-doefie-doef



Damm my speaker almost blew up lol but never heard about them and i got a very big music selection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (9/4/21)

This is my and was my jam, simply LOVE this song
This was music in the good old 90s


----------



## Mollie (9/4/21)

Another favourite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (9/4/21)

The vaper said:


> Damm my speaker almost blew up lol but never heard about them and i got a very big music selection



Yeah, I use to get bored very quick in the usual clubs and ended up in some very dark underground places. Interesting times.

You can find them on spotify and on youtube.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (10/4/21)

Who remembered

And i think most will remember this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (10/4/21)

Adephi said:


> Yeah, I use to get bored very quick in the usual clubs and ended up in some very dark underground places. Interesting times.
> 
> You can find them on spotify and on youtube.


I went to an underground metal club in early 90s in Sunnyside Pretoria( when it was stiill ok)and never again 
It scared the $hit out of me 
I like my rock and metal but that place NOOOO!


----------



## Munro31 (10/4/21)

Jeez, hearing all this again get me in the mood for a shnack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (10/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (11/4/21)

Resistance said:


>



Wow thanks alot another song to mix into my play list

Reactions: Like 1


----------

